# Dell  D600 Wireless associated but still not working



## moman61 (Mar 17, 2010)

This states that wlan0 is up! but you can see that its not issuing an ip address for wireless 2100


```
dmesg -a

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz (599.49-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x695  Stepping = 5
  Features=0xa7e1f9bf<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x180<EST,TM2>
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2090807296 (1993 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <DELL CPi R  > on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: reservation of 0, 9fc00 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 7fef0000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
battery1: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci_link1: BIOS IRQ 11 for 0.31.INTB is invalid
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Intel 82855 host to AGP bridge> on hostb0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff,0xfcff0000-0xfcffffff irq 11 at device 0.0 on pci1
uhci0: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-A> port 0xbf80-0xbf9f irq 11 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x0000
usbus0: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-B> port 0xbf40-0xbf5f irq 11 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
uhci1: LegSup = 0x0000
usbus1: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-C> port 0xbf20-0xbf3f irq 11 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: LegSup = 0x0000
usbus2: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-C> on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel 82801DB/L/M (ICH4) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf4fffc00-0xf4ffffff irq 11 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3: <Intel 82801DB/L/M (ICH4) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci_link1: BIOS IRQ 11 for 2.3.INTA is invalid
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
bge0: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x1002> mem 0xfaff0000-0xfaffffff irq 11 at device 0.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5703 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:0b:db:05:04:8f
bge0: [ITHREAD]
cbb0: <O2Micro OZ711E1 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 1.0 on pci2
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
cbb0: [FILTER]
cbb1: <O2Micro OZ711E1 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 1.1 on pci2
cardbus1: <CardBus bus> on cbb1
pccard1: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb1
cbb1: [FILTER]
ipw0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 MiniPCI> mem 0xfafef000-0xfafeffff irq 9 at device 3.0 on pci2
ipw0: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH4 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xbfa0-0xbfaf at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 31.5 (no driver attached)
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model GlidePoint, device ID 0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x72-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 599493665 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ad0: 152627MB <WDC WD1600BEVE-11WZT0 01.01A01> at ata0-master UDMA100
pccard1: <unknown card> (manufacturer=0xffff, product=0x0001, function_type=-1) at function 0
pccard1:    CIS info: O2Micro, SmartCardBus Reader, V1.0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
acd0: DVDR <PHILIPS SPD8005L1/H5S2> at ata1-master UDMA33
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen3.2: <vendor 0x413c> at usbus3
uhub4: <vendor 0x413c product 0x0058, class 9/0, rev 2.00/10.00, addr 2> on usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
Setting hostuuid: 44454c4c-3700-1034-8043-b3c04f563231.
Setting hostid: 0x6cd261c2.
Entropy harvesting:
 interrupts
 ethernet
 point_to_point
 kickstart
.
Starting file system checks:
/dev/ad0s1a: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ad0s1a: clean, 168152 free (3216 frags, 20617 blocks, 1.3% fragmentation)
/dev/ad0s1e: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ad0s1e: clean, 253797 free (53 frags, 31718 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
/dev/ad0s1f: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ad0s1f: clean, 69223282 free (34514 frags, 8648596 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
/dev/ad0s1d: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ad0s1d: clean, 1475070 free (902 frags, 184271 blocks, 0.1% fragmentation)
Mounting local file systems:
.
Setting hostname: home
.
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:04:23:4c:21:
Starting wpa_supplicant.
Starting Network: lo0 bge0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
        ether 00:0b:db:05:04:8f
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
        status: no carrier
Starting devd.
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local
/lib/evolution/2.28 /usr/local/lib/nss /usr/local/lib/pth /usr/local/lib/samba4
a.out ldconfig path: /usr/lib/aout /usr/lib/compat/aout
Creating and/or trimming log files
.
Starting syslogd.
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Updating motd:
.
Configuring syscons:
 blanktime
.
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.

Wed Mar 17 01:31:33 PDT 2010
wlan0: link state changed to UP
ipw0: need multicast update callback
```
,

I am not getting an IP address for the wireless card?


```
ifconfig
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
        ether 00:0b:db:05:04:
        inet 192.168.1.7 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
ipw0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 00:04:23:4c:21:
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11b
        status: associated
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:04:23:4c:21:
        inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet DS/2Mbps mode 11b
        status: associated
        ssid JMP channel 8 (2447 Mhz 11b) bssid 00:18:01:f7:66:
        country US authmode OPEN privacy ON deftxkey 2 wepkey 2:40-bit
        txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 roaming MANUAL
```


----------



## richardpl (Mar 17, 2010)

How do you do set wep password. Best and fast is via nwkey, read ifconfig(8) for more details.


----------



## moman61 (Mar 17, 2010)

*where do I place the nwkey option for wireless authentication*

what would I have to do to see if the nwkey option will work?


```
/etc/rc.conf
.home"
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
wlans_ipw0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan0="ssid *** nwkey key1:********** DHCP"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
oss_enable="YES"
moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
moused_enable="NO"
```


```
/boot/loader.conf

if_ipw_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
sem_load="YES"
legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1
```
,


```
/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

network={
ssid="***"
key_mgmt=NONE
wep_key1=*********
wep_tx_keyidx=1
}
```


----------



## richardpl (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not going to do your homework. You never make us of weptxkey, so you will not transmit anything useful to AP.

But wpa_supplicant conf could work.


----------



## moman61 (Mar 20, 2010)

I finally was able to get my wireless on both laptops working in FBSD8! I found out that the ipw0 does not work on this edition of FBSD so I used a belkin card and configured it for ral0 on my Dell D600 and I used the ath0 configuration for my HP NC8000. You were right I didn't need you to do my homework for me! research and persistance has paid off.


----------

